
Blockchain. Is It Worth Your Attention? - Helen_Soft
http://www.softengi.com/blog/blockchain-hot-or-not
======
Helen_Soft
Blockchain is now one of the most hyped, hotly debated, controversial, and yet
promising technologies since the inception of the Internet. It is often
mentioned in Gartner, Forbes, the Economist, and other reputable resources.
Indeed, this cutting-edge technology has the potential to trigger a revolution
in a significant number of industries! Of course, as with any system,
Blockchain has many advantages and disadvantages. This [Blog Post] sheds light
on some of them. Read it to decide whether Blockchain is worth your attention.

